# Photo poll - Jack pictures



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....he is incredibly handsome!! Haven't seen pics of him in awhile.

They are all great but I really like #2.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you can erase the chain and hand, I would say #7 and #4.  

Picking 1-3, #2 is my favorite.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The chain will be photo shopped out eventually. It's so hard because I actually wanted pictures with his mouth closed but he looks too serious! He's always such a happy boy that the happier looking pictures seem to be "him" more if that makes sense.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love 2 and 4, but I agree with Megora, 7 would even be better than 2, if you can get rid of the arm and chain...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

inge said:


> I love 2 and 4, but I agree with Megora, 7 would even be better than 2, if you can get rid of the arm and chain...


I agree...


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Love #2; #7 is nice, but his back left leg is out a bit far for my taste. I think #6 is a great shot of his head.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree, he is definitely stacked a bit better in #s 1-3.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

i picked 2, 4, and 7 !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's looking great!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted 1 and 7


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I had some pictures taken of Jack yesterday at a show and I'm having trouble deciding which ones I like. I narrowed them down to these 7 and will probably choose 2 of the proofs. I'm leaning toward #2 and #4 but I like all of them. I need opinions from other people! Which two do you like?


Why do you need to choose only two? These are great shots, take them all!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Discoverer said:


> Why do you need to choose only two? These are great shots, take them all!


I can pick more but I really wanted 2 good shots of him.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

2, 4, and 7. I really like number 7 (minus the hands). Great shots


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I like 1 and 7. I really like "happy" Jack the best. That's how I will always remember him. All of them are very good.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I like #2 and #3. They are all great pictures but 2 and 3 capture the real Jakkity I think.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

wow.. he is sooooo gorgeous!!!!! I'd say #4


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

#2 & #4 if for a website or magazine shoot, but personally I would get #7, remove the hand and chain and put this over my mantle! He is a fantastically beautiful boy and you are Blessed! Wonderful pictures.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is not easy to pick. I love the serious look in #3 the head shot in #6 is wonderful and his happy face is perfetc in #7. If I had to choose just one I would take #6.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

From a purely artistic standpoint 1&6 are the the best ones to work with. Although with 1 the shadow's are a little harsh but that can be fixed in photoshop. 

With 6 if you adjust your crop just a little move his head slightly into the lower right quad (and i mean slightly) It gives him that "looking off into the distance" look thats super cute. And the background is not distracting, and is a wonderful contrast with his color. Or you could go with 5 for that "Im super cute and i know it" kind of thing lol.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Coopers Daddy said:


> From a purely artistic standpoint 1&6 are the the best ones to work with. Although with 1 the shadow's are a little harsh but that can be fixed in photoshop.
> 
> With 6 if you adjust your crop just a little move his head slightly into the lower right quad (and i mean slightly) It gives him that "looking off into the distance" look thats super cute. And the background is not distracting, and is a wonderful contrast with his color. Or you could go with 5 for that "Im super cute and i know it" kind of thing lol.


Well if we start talking about "material" to work with, I would choose #7, Here is a nutshell what needs to be done:

1. Remove hand
2. Adjust exposure 
3. Fix the "burned " right side of the dog
4. Open eyes a little bit
5. Crop the bottom portion of the foreground
6. Sharp his head
7. Blur background a lot

Or better yet, take another photo session in a morning or close to the dusk when light is soft and warm.
Jack is extremely well looking dog and I am sure the photographer had a great pleasure to photograph him.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Doing a whole new session is certainly an option, the light wasn't totally what we wanted at any given time and it kept changing. I may do another session at an upcoming show and see if I like those better. These aren't for use in an ad right now, just for us to have, but the ones I like will be photoshopped before they're printed.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess a lot does depend on what you are going to be using the pictures for??? Sorry if you said already, I missed it then.....


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Just for us, I've been wanting nice pictures of him as an adult.  They may be used in an ad if/when he finishes his Championship, but I would probably get something new done down the road if I decide to do that.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Just for us ...


 Then the question _"Which two do you like?"_ is irrelevant, cause we all are different, with a different taste and point of view. It's not necessary the photos with a biggest public vote will be your favorite. Trust your feeling and choose the ones *YOU *like the most.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Just for us, I've been wanting nice pictures of him as an adult.


My 2 cents...none of them are worth paying for. Sorry, being honest to myself and mean no offense. You want some nice photos do some candid shots. I enjoy the "show" photos and posed stuff sometimes, but usually find them so blah/meh.



Discoverer said:


> Then the question _"Which two do you like?"_ is irrelevant, cause we all are different, with a different taste and point of view. It's not necessary the photos with a biggest public vote will be your favorite. Trust your feeling and choose the ones *YOU *like the most.


 Good point. I do love what each individual takes away from a photo. We are all different with different views. It has boggled my mind what folks have had to say about the photos I have taken. Sometimes the polar opposite of what I meant a photo to convey. Keeps it interesting for sure, I love photography. I always appreciate a critique, good or bad. Whether I agree with an opinion or not it is up to me to love the photo or not.:yes:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> My 2 cents...none of them are worth paying for. Sorry, being honest to myself and mean no offense. You want some nice photos do some candid shots. I enjoy the "show" photos and posed stuff sometimes, but usually find them so blah/meh.


Our handler feels the same way, he doesn't like any of them! LOL I think we're redoing the shoot with a nicer background at another time.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you have taken better pictures yourself!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

if the question "what other people think" pops up, it means you are not quite happy with a photo and need somebody to either prove or disprove it. But when you'll get a "wow" picture, you wouldn't really care or need other people thoughts, you know it's good. If you want to photograph your handsome by yourself, make hundreds, thousands shots, experiment with camera, lenses, lights, angle, surroundings, poses, etc until you'll get the one to frame. Or better yet hire a professional photographer. Just make sure you are comfortable with a guy and saw his work before hiring him. Good luck.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Discoverer said:


> But when you'll get a "wow" picture, you wouldn't really care or need other people thoughts, you know it's good.


I have had a handful of those over the years, you know it when you see it. National Geographic stuff with a point and shoot, LOL.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I think you have taken better pictures yourself!


Well why didn't you all say this before! LOL I actually think you (Jessica) took very good candids at the specialty, the one of Jack looking up is very similar to one you took but yours is better.

I wasn't wowed by them but let the photographer shoot him since he offered and I've been wanting photos of Jack. I like them but I do agree that I take probably equally as nice photos and don't have to pay for them. Luckily I didn't pay for anything and only pay if I buy the pictures


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think a show dog picture would be very different than one for just yourselves. I have had the honor of having this big goof ball on my lap and kissing me. I think love bug Jack would be so much better than stacked Jack if the picture was just for you. Plus I think you take WAY better pics than the professional ones I have seen. You should just do the shoot yourself !!!:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well you did ask which we liked better, and you did not post one of yours!

I think you need to have your own photo shoot!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's true!  This is my favorite picture of him of all time that was taken with my camera, but I didn't actually take it since I was handling him in field training class


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

post deleted


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized this was originally posted a month ago and I'm sure you have already made your choice.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I actually chose none of them. I decided I'm going to wait until he finishes his CH and then do a real photo shoot.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

How to choose? Seven is my favorite along with 2 even though the serious #3 is striking.
What a handsome boy!!!!


----------

